# Stolen in AR: 5 dogs and 1 ram



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

Stolen in Arkansas Thursday 4/21 while at work our 5 precious dogs and 1 ram were stolen right out of our house and sheep pen. 
House dogs were Duke a 10yr old male 90lb black and white pointer, Frankie an 11yr old 85lb male black lab/blue heeler, and Hobie an 11yr old 130lb male Great Pyrenees. 
From the sheep pen was a 3 yr old Rambouillet ram and Badger a black and white faced 6 yr old Great Pyrenees 150lbs and Felice a white 6yr old female 100lb Great Pyrenees. 
If you know anything hear anything or see anything online or driving thru the country, please contact us [email protected] or [email protected]

The dogs and the ram were on the farm where my exhusband Jon and his girlfriend live. They are home every night and work during the day and some evenings. The farm is way off in the backwoods, It's a double wide mobile home with the front door open to a fenced in front yard where Hobie, Frankie and Duke were. They had water and food free all day. Out back, maybe 10 feet straight out the back is the chicken coop, 3 Muscovy ducks are missing, the 2 guineas and 1 chicken are still there. Just to the left of that is the sheep yard. All gates are latched with chain reinforcements. Badger, Felice and the ram were in the sheep yard. The house and pens are at the back corner of the 5 3/4 acre property which backs up to unused wooded area used for hunting in the fall.

He only had 1 sheep, so they took everything, well animal. They left everything of physical value, dvd player camera laptop huge change jug etc. And no, you cannot just walk in and pet any of these dogs. Hobie bites anyone he doesn't know. Felice and Badger in the sheep yard bark and fight at anyone they don't know. We have been racking our brains to figure out who. I've gone to places and nothing. Jon too. We've driven everywhere and nothing.

County sheriff was called Thursday evening, they took the report but said they couldn't do anything without a lead. They didn't even want to take the paintcan the thiefs left in the chicken coop that had dog food in it. SPCA and Humane Societies have been notified. We are good friends with the local deputy for the SPCA and we went to his house and he said to look everywhere and he'd do the same. 

The thieves went into the house and cornered the dogs, the dogs put up a fight, there is urine on all the couches and tufts of hair from blowing coats. No one saw anything, though we only have 2 neighbors.

Thank you,
Marion


----------



## MS Farm Chick (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I wish you luck in finding your pets. Some people are just awful!!!!!


----------



## nancylee (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,
I hate to ask, but do you know of any pitbull fighters in the area? You have big dogs, I have rescued dogs from the south used for pitbull practice. I wouldn't even consider mentioning this, but it may help you to find your dogs if the sheriff knows of any groups that do this. And the sheriffs always know. They may not do anything about it, but they know.
I am praying for your pooches,
Nancy


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope you find your animals safe and sound.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm so very sorry ,I pray the dogs and ram are found !


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG. I can't beleive it. What in God's name would they do something like that for...I'm just sick. Well guys, chalk this up for another reason why maybe you want at least one dog who does NOT accept visitors onto your place. I'm keeping you in prayers...and your dogs and critters...please keep hammering on the sheriff to do something...and put signs up, ask neighbors, anyone...if they saw anything out of ordinary....


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It sounds personal to me. I think it's someone that has a grudge against your ex or his girlfriend.

Are there any complaints about loose dogs coming from his property? Animal neglect or cruelty?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you sure it wasn't the humane society or some such organization? Since only the animals were taken, you would wonder if it was some bunny hugger type group?


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

This is sad but interesting news. I just heard that a farm in Kansas had their 3 Great Pyrs stolen and their neighbors had their Pyrs stolen too. Makes me wonder what on earth is going on?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Kshobbit said:


> This is sad but interesting news. I just heard that a farm in Kansas had their 3 Great Pyrs stolen and their neighbors had their Pyrs stolen too. Makes me wonder what on earth is going on?


With white dogs, you always worry about some cult stealing them for sacrifices. I always bring ours into a building near the end of October just to keep them safe.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> With white dogs, you always worry about some cult stealing them for sacrifices. I always bring ours into a building near the end of October just to keep them safe.


OMG....the ram and the white dogs.... please, dear Lord in Heaven, protect these animals and bring them safely home, Amen.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Any new information on the animals?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If the HS or ASPCA takes them there would be a paper trail. They also have a policy of visiting you with a complaint and letting you improve the problem before taking the dogs, unless the animals are at death's door- still a paper trail.

They were probably drugged, either via a dart or meat. This could explain the urine. Checking the fighting rings would be in order, as mentioned. Also, your nearest research lab. The labs are supposed to be careful in buying animals, but they aren't.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Maura, do you know of any dog fighting rings that would allow you to get your own dogs back? Or even for that matter a medical research lab that would give you a dog back, especially if it has already been put in a trial or even admit that it bought a dog illegally? I'm not being sarcastic- I just want to know if you have any luck with these suggestions? How would someone go about even approaching either criminals who fight dogs or a medial lab whose license would be on the line if word got out that they bought dogs illegally? In the cast of the dog fighting rings, you need to know that these people will kill you to protect the huge amounts of money they bring in illegally and without hesitation and if you are a woman, you just might be raped or tortured first, after all these people not only make tons of money but they also take pleasure in the torturing of animals, they are completely without morals and live a lawless life where they pay off police and officials and get away with whatever they please. Please be careful what advice you are giving out, unless you also have a good and safe suggestion for approaching either avenue.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm suggesting that since the police are already involved, these could be routes. Nancylee suggested that the police probably already know where the fighting rings are. One doesn't knock on the door and inquire of stolen dogs, there is a sting and/or raid with warrant. If a university lab won't let a deputy in, then a warrant can be obtained.


----------

